# Preservatives in Sugar scrub



## ukihunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Need some help.  I am thinking of making a solid sugar scrub.  The recipe that I'm making uses a melt and pour, sugar and grape seed oil.  Will I have to add a preservative in this?  Does this kind of product go bad sitting around your tub?  

Thanks


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

I think if you are going to be "scooping" it out of the container, you are going to need some form of preservative. If you are putting it into a tube or malibu or something so the rest of the product won't be touched, perhaps not. If you are adding water to the product you definitely need preservative.


----------



## carolynp (Nov 25, 2009)

Is your sugar scrub going to be in bar form?


----------



## ukihunter (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes I was hoping that it is in the form of a solid bar much like a salt scrub bar.  Come to think of it, is one (salt vs. sugar) or the other better?

Thanks for helping!


----------



## carolynp (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I am not an expert but I have been doing soaps and lotions and such for about 4 years now so I feel I have some knowledge .If your sugar scrub is going to be in the form of a solid bar then I see no need for a presevative assuming that it is not going to sit in a wet soap dish when not in use as you would not want any soap to do really. If however you were craeting a sugsr scrub which would be scooped out by hand from a jar container then you would need to protect your product with a preservative so that anything intoduced into that jar will not GROW and contaminate your product. The moderaters of this forum will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

Water, in the form of steam, will still get into the container.


----------



## carolynp (Nov 28, 2009)

what about if it is in the form of a hard bar,like a soap?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

If it is a bar of soap (4oz) w/ some sugar (1 TBSP)in it, you are probably OK. If it is a solid scrub w/ some soap in it I would add a preserve. I love solid scrubs, I use them all the time. Because they have such a high sugar content, they are somewhat porous & do need a preserve.


----------

